# What's your IQ?



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Free IQ Test - Fast, Free and Accurate Online IQ Test









Supposedly. Don't know how accurate it is lol. What's your score?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I never got my results. I wasted a good 10 minutes skipping through ads and special offers. I got tired of it so I exited.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

hmm. It didn't do that to me. Stupid thing.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

??So I'm smarter than the average bear??


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Free-IQTest.net - Free IQ Test

well it said 136


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

just x out of the adds
it will give you a score


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN's IQ









The codes are different. Than the ones they give you.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks it says im gifted like you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My score is 2 hehehehe


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Mines 142.


----------



## farghana (Oct 12, 2009)

*My IQ Score is 142*

I had taken the IQ test on a different site 3Smartcubes.com and my IQ Score was 142. Any idea what does mean? 

3SmartCubes.com - IQ Test


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

we are all a bunch of smart people here at gpb!


----------



## farghana (Oct 12, 2009)

**

you bet!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would like to take a "real" IQ test. Just curious. I consider myself a lot smarter than the average person. Especially after working retail jobs for 5 years! lol You never know how dumb people are til you work retail. I had a job at a little cafe in Sams Club that served pizza. I seriously had SEVERAL AMERICAN people point to the pepperoni pizza and ask what kind it was. Seriously?


----------

